# Glass with Sweep (C&C Please)



## kdthomas (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## sashbar (Apr 26, 2016)

I would have removed the reflection.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2016)

I think the reflection is okay; 'though there could stand to be a bit les of it.  The shot's not bad, but it seems rather grey, especially toward the bottom of the glass.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 26, 2016)

Put some iced tea in it, a lemon wedge and a mint sprig. Let condensation form and its a glass with a purpose.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 26, 2016)

The lighting is on the dull side. Brighten it up maybe.


----------



## ki_user (May 9, 2016)

Have to agree a tad under exposed not much punch to it.


----------

